# A New One to Replace the Goner



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have posted this beautifully dark leafed Paph.Hsinying Alien that I had for years. It was finally making two spikes for me, but sudden brown rot was slowly taking over the plant. I cut off the affected area, and applied Dragon's Blood, but it kept on spreading all over, so I had to say good bye.

I found a similar replacement, although not nearly as pretty, on eBay from Alex, icenpengyn. Dark enough leaves and the bud looks delicious! 
Iko Iko x Satchel's Legend. He had two, but this one had darker leaves. 

I have seen some amazing Iko Iko flower in the past, so I'm looking forward to an open flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice leaves. I'll be waiting for the flower, also.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice acquisitions.. Maybe its just me or the excessively hot tropical lowland conditions that I have, but I find the vinicolour Maudiae types much more difficult than the normal/flame/coloratum types. The albas seem pretty heat tolerant. Possibly due to most of the vinis having fairrieanum/charlesworthii blood.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2016)

Aren't all color forms of a given species found in the same habitat?

For some reason, I also find album much stronger than vini.
I rarely have issues with album maudiae hybrids while vinis give me headaches, mostly diseases on the leaves.
Maybe they are genetically weaker that way. I don't know.

I don't think most vinis have fairrieanum. They are mainly callosum and purpuratum among others?


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2016)

I pitched my hsingying ruby web plant today. It had a great flower but never grew and then went downhill for 2 years.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah, I had the similar issues. 
Either they took forever to flower for the second time, or after initial two three flowering, they just go downhill. 

Ugly ones never do this one, though. 
They are like weeds.

It's time for GMO Paphs to combine good flower genes and weed-like growing habits.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dang! The bud was about to open but then aborted itself. 
Oh, well. Next year. Hopefully.

I did open up the dead bud and it looked really good like Iko Iko.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

Ok.better luck next time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2016)

I hate when that happens!


----------

